# Creatine vs. Testosterone



## cwa2008 (Dec 11, 2006)

I am 16 years old, 180 pounds at 5'10''.

I took maybe 4-5 bottles (I can't remember) of creatine powder over the course of this year.

It worked for me, but ever since I stopped lifting for maybe two weeks my creatine doesn't seem to work any more.

By the way, I currently have a bottle of Anator.

Are testosterone boosters and the like safe for teenagers? Or better yet, would you recommend them?


----------



## nni (Dec 11, 2006)

at 16 i would just recommend eating right and lifting hard. no to test boosters.


----------



## cwa2008 (Dec 11, 2006)

Are testosterone boosters considered steroids? I have asked people and I get differing answers.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2006)

> It worked for me, but ever since I stopped lifting for maybe two weeks my creatine doesn't seem to work any more.



creatine increases your energy stores (higher levels of CP)...what do you expect to happen if you stop using that energy (ie, stop training)?  It isn't magic.


----------



## nni (Dec 11, 2006)

cwa2008 said:


> Are testosterone boosters considered steroids? I have asked people and I get differing answers.



no.


----------



## cwa2008 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been told that people in my age group are "already brimming with testosterone" would testosterone being added even help me?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2006)

cwa2008 said:


> I've been told that people in my age group are "already brimming with testosterone" would testosterone being added even help me?





nni said:


> at 16 i would just recommend eating right and lifting hard. no to test boosters.



Spot on.


----------



## zombul (Dec 11, 2006)

cwa2008 said:


> I've been told that people in my age group are "already brimming with testosterone" would testosterone being added even help me?



No.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 12, 2006)

there is no way u should take any test boosters


----------



## bas85 (Dec 14, 2006)

dude not at ur age... i jus started but it strictly says on the bottle not for anyone under the age of 21 and man if i was 16 i wouldnt even wanna risk it


----------

